

Tech That Tracks Your Every Move Can Be Convenient, Not Creepy - gabriel34
http://www.wired.com/2014/03/designers-tracking-tradeoffs/

======
forca
No. Full stop.

Being tracked is never good. It's the thin edge of a wedge, which, if left
unchecked in the name of "convenience", will lead to total tracking of
everyone in the names of "safety" and "convenience".

"They" will say it's "for the children", as they always do, and the politicos
will pass legislation.

This is like drugs: just say no.

~~~
gabriel34
For the record, I dislike tracking, but I like seeing the other side once in a
while.

